# Portman schämt sich für Masturbations-Szene



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Natalie Portman legte "Black Swan" Hand an
Portman schämt sich für Masturbations-Szene​*
Also der Film „Black Swan“ scheint ja richtig heftiger Tobak für die Hauptdarstellerinnen Natalie Portman (29) und Mila Kunis (27) gewesen zu sein. Nicht nur, dass beide für ihre Rollen als ehrgeizige Ballerinas ordentlich hungern und heiße Küsse austauschen mussten, vor allem Natalie hatte noch eine recht schlüpfrige Szene zu drehen.

Nina (Portman) ist eine wirklich engagierte Ballett-Tänzerin, die unbedingt die Hauptrolle in „Schwanensee“ tanzen möchte. In eine Filmszene befriedigt sich Nina selber und wird dabei von ihrer Mutter überrascht. Für Natalie war das alles andere als angenehm. „Es war so ekelhaft“, erklärte sie gegenüber MTV News. Ihr Unwohlsein beschreibt sie auch ganz treffend: „Es ist mit der Situation zu vergleichen, als wenn ich mit meinen Eltern im Kino sitzen würde und diesen Film schauen würde!“ Verständlich, dass das keine wirklich wünschenswerte Situation ist. Auch nachvollziehbar, dass es gewiss sehr peinlich ist, wenn man so etwas intimes vor einem Haufen Kameraleute, Tontechniker und anderen Crewmitgliedern machen muss.

Aber man kann ja nicht immer nur angenehme Szenen drehen. Schauspielerei ist eben kein Kinderspiel, da muss man auch mal zupacken können. 

*RubbeldieKatz
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2010)

Sie soll sich mal nicht so zimperlich anstellen


----------



## Stefan102 (2 Dez. 2010)

Ohja, der Film wird insgesamt nicht ganz ohne sein!
So Meldung trudeln hier täglich bei mir ein:


> Natalie Portman: für Black Swan nimmt sie 10 Kilo ab
> (...)
> Die Schauspielerin musste hart trainieren, um glaubhaft eine Ballerina verkörpern zu können. Sie sagte laut "Gala.de": "Ich sollte stark werden, um später noch mehr machen zu können, ohne mich zu verletzen. Ich schwamm fast zwei Kilometer am Tag, machte Figurtraining und nahm drei Stunden Ballett-Unterricht."


oder:


> Mila Kunis: Kein Dad sollte solche Szenen sehen
> (...)
> Somit schleppte die Schauspielerin Mila Kunis ihren Vater mit ins Kino um sich mit ihm gemeinsam den Psychothriller „Black Swan“ anzusehen, doch als es zu den Liebesszenen zwischen ihr und Natalie Portman kam, gab Mila Kunis ihrem Dad ein Zeichen dass er den Kinosaal nun verlassen könnte.
> 
> Dazu teilte die sympathische Hollywood-Darstellerin Mila Kunis noch mit, dass sie nicht denken würde, dass es nötig sei, dass irgendein „Vater solche Szenen“ wirklich sehen sollte und damit könnte Mila Kunis durchaus Recht behalten.


oder:


> Mila Kunis & Natalie Portman: Regisseur hetzte sie gegeneinander auf
> (...)
> Dadurch wollte er erreichen, dass die beiden vor der Kamera als rivalisierende Balletttänzerinnen glaubhafter wirken. Der Regisseur sagte der "Los Angeles Times": "Ich wusste, es würde schwer werden, sie voneinander getrennt zu halten, weil sie befreundet sind, aber ich wollte einfach nicht, dass sie ihre Motive kennen." Portman sagte weiter: "Er sagte, 'Oh, Milla macht ihre Sache wirklich gut. Sie ist so viel besser als du.' Darren hat uns Sachen übereinander gesagt, um uns eifersüchtig zu machen. Ich denke, er wollte im richtigen Leben eine Rivalität zwischen uns schaffen."


oder, oder oder 
Bekomme da täglich bestimmt 20 Meldungen zu Black Swan rein und es wird immer düsterer


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2010)

Naja irgends ein Tanzfilmchen lockt ja keinen hinterm Ofen vor, da muss man es im Vorfeld ja ordentlich Krachen lassen


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2010)

jaja, diese Selbstbefriedigung... wirklich eine eklige Sache. Gut, dass so was nur Schauspielerinnen machen müssen


----------



## krawutz (3 Dez. 2010)

Wenn man ihr vorher erklärt hätte, wie man so was richtig macht, hätte sie vielleicht sogar Spaß dabei gehabt.


----------

